# awesome hitchhiker



## default (May 28, 2011)

found the coolest/scariest hitchhiker yesterday... got a bunch of crypts and while i was cleaning it in my containers.. found something that looked like a spider which is around 1.5" long.. as with the shock it suddenly twitched and i was scared crapless as i thought it jumped haha!
it was a freshwater crab!

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=60

it was in untreated water as i was cleaning my plants and i was hoping it wasent a pest and i was just hoping it dosent die of shock. i acclimated it into a new setup tank with rocks, wood, and plants, but it became very sluggish after the first time, however it was crawling on my hand almost like a spider and hopped into its new tank!
looks insane, but was afraid it was gonna eat everything as most crabs would just rip things apart, but with research i read how people keep them with CRS and they seem to be the next big thing! just they apparently go for $18 a piece. question is anyone have any experience? or would know where to get them?!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I WANT ONE! Well, maybe not.. might wait until they know a bit more about them.. but what a fortunate find.. hope he does well for you !


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Fishfur said:


> I WANT ONE! Well, maybe not.. might wait until they know a bit more about them.. but what a fortunate find.. hope he does well for you !


yes! very lucky... if its not on a branch dead... doubt i'd ever see it again though.. over decorated..


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

water became extremely cloudy with no evidence of the cause... but the crab is ALIVE! its just going around the tank in the same pattern and non stop. kinda scaring me.. i took some photos and will upload when i get home.

gotta say, this is some hardy crab. temperature changes, untreated water, and short acclimation, its been through it all. hopefully he survives the whole way. it looks like a softshelled spider crab


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Fishfur said:


> I WANT ONE! Well, maybe not.. might wait until they know a bit more about them.. but what a fortunate find.. hope he does well for you !


I know PJs Square sells the Micro Crabs.

They are virtually harmless. Won't touch the shrimp or fish.
I was there for nearly 30min or so, just watching them.

If memory serves me correctly when Brent brought them in. They sold like hot cakes. I was there on Tuesday, he had a few left.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Is there anything else in the tank with it ? I'm so tempted to go see if PJ' s has any left. Like I need any more inverts .


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

At PJs the Micro Crab was sharing a tank with the Yellow Rice Shrimp.


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

They don't have anymore in. Was just there. They are bringing 50 more apparently. It's something like 10 dollars for 3? There is one left in one of their nano demo tanks.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Good to know, I'll have to call and see when they expect them. The more I think about it, the more tempted I am... inverts of all kinds just appeal to me for some reason.


----------

